# Army Medical College Merit List



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys, 

AMC posted its merit list for foreign seats and there is 119 people on it. Does anyone have any idea on how many people will actually get selected? This is very confusing, because how can they have 119 people on the merit list? BTW do they conduct an interview as well for the foreign seats?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Can you link the merit list please?


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

Same here i am on the list, but 119 people??


----------



## azam.fiza (Nov 13, 2015)

I think they'll be sending people phone calls one by one. As people leave the seats they'll be giving it to people with less grades comparatively. I'm not sure but i think they have 10-15 seats. Let me know, if any of you knows for sure!!


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

what was the merit last year does anybody know?


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

This is the link to the foreign merit list: http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/Merit List Foreign Seat1477052849.pdf
Here's the one for local seats: http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/Merit List Local Seat1477049423.pdf

- - - Updated - - -



azam.fiza said:


> I think they'll be sending people phone calls one by one. As people leave the seats they'll be giving it to people with less grades comparatively. I'm not sure but i think they have 10-15 seats. Let me know, if any of you knows for sure!!


10-15 seats... that not a lot. Thanks for answering though, it cleared up a lot of my questions. 

- - - Updated - - -

Num's has stated on their website that they will be posting the list of selected students soon. So worried :banghead:
Which merit numbers do you guys think have a chance? only the people from 20 and down? or more than that?


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

I've contacted the people at AMC, and the guy said that there are about 15 seats for foreigners. He also said that the selected students list should be posted sometime this week. 
So now I'm guessing only the people with a merit number less than 20 have a chance :red:


----------



## hmalik96 (Sep 13, 2016)

fzfz, not necessarily that the merits under 20 are the final pick as many of those people who apply as foreigners apply to a lot of different colleges, and a lot go with different colleges. So chances are still there, just keep making dua, not for gaining admission into AMC, rather do dua and ask Allah for what's best for your future, ishe hum bolte hain 'behtri ki dua' 

Best of luck!


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

hmalik96 said:


> fzfz, not necessarily that the merits under 20 are the final pick as many of those people who apply as foreigners apply to a lot of different colleges, and a lot go with different colleges. So chances are still there, just keep making dua, not for gaining admission into AMC, rather do dua and ask Allah for what's best for your future, ishe hum bolte hain 'behtri ki dua'
> 
> Best of luck!



Thank you for the reassuring words, and I will definitely keep making dua. 
Good luck to you as well!


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

The selected candidates list is now out on numspak.edu.pk
Who is going in sha Allah?


----------



## fzfz (Jan 29, 2016)

thiazide said:


> The selected candidates list is now out on numspak.edu.pk
> Who is going in sha Allah?


I didn't get in on the first list. Do you know when they will post the second list?
Also, did you get admission through foreign seat or local seat? Hope to see you there :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

BTW does anyone have an estimate for how many foreign seats open up for the second merit list?


----------

